# Blue Dream & Girl Scouts Cookies - NFT - Outdoor (hydro) LOG



## effdecaf (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello! Figured I should make a LOG with this grow because I haven't seen much of any info on using this setup with medi-pot. This is a tower garden and is basically a 'NFT-in-a-box' setup just need clones water and nutes.

Running Aqua Flora A&B, PK 13/14, Goldrange Silica, touch of Kangaroots, and a dash of quartz crystal powder (more silica). pH has been stable around 5.5-5.8 and they drink about 3-6 gallons a day (depending on heat and etc).

Heres a few pics of the last coupla weeks. Today they are like 2'+ after their third week in this setup. Cuttings came from an already flowering BD & GSC outdoors (pics in next post of mothers).


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 13, 2013)

great plants there *fdcaf*!

you're doing well w/ your gals :aok: *MOJO* for ya's.

p.s. I'm ordering blue dream next so I can't wait to hear how it smokes for ya.


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 13, 2013)

Heres a shot of the rootzone and the tip of the tallest clump


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 13, 2013)

Some of the mothers a few weeks after we took teh clippings. They are a week or three out unless it gets rainy.


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 13, 2013)

Heres a closeup ish of the cup that holds the crown in place.


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks luv, did you spot the tomater? heheh

Time for more coffee!!!!!!! eEEEEE!



			
				7greeneyes said:
			
		

> great plants there *fdcaf*!
> 
> you're doing well your gals :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2013)

I been looking at those Towers...And your making them look even better...Thanks for shareing with us

:48:


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks 4u! 
The nutes cost more than the initial investment, and at 47$/mo, this is such a great option for those that wanna break into hydro but are dismayed by the setup/planning process. Should be noted that the clones were under a 600watt hps for 10 days before being introduced to flowering OD settings. Also dumping a **** LOAD of silica/quartz into the res didn't make the pH drift over 6.0 at any point, I'm suspecting the aqua flora buffers are reeeel gud  They are stretching like a mofo, but were about to make a cage for em and scrog? Dunno if it will be like a traditional screen or implementation but might be. Still figuring out what scrog really is lmao.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 14, 2013)

3-6 gals of water a day? dude ur going to suffocate the roots, allow them to dry out between waterings. and in a 15 gal pot I don't add more than 2 gal of water......


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 14, 2013)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> 3-6 gals of water a day? dude ur going to suffocate the roots, allow them to dry out between waterings. and in a 15 gal pot I don't add more than 2 gal of water......



THis is a NFT technique, and the 'dry out' period for ebb and flow doesnt really apply. It can be changed to 'ebb and flow' by just adjusting the timer, but 100% on is having amazing success. If you look at the roots they are super healthy. I've done a DWC before and had amazing rootballs so I'm more concerned about clogging the NFT column in a few weeks. The roots and shoots dont show any signs of stress.

Define suffocate? There are so many water drops I'm pretty sure the solution is hella aerated.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 15, 2013)

hey fdcaf.:ciao:

any particular pheno i have to keep my eyes out for on the Blue Dream?


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 15, 2013)

sorry didn't read that correct . thanks to god bud, I figured soil lol


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 15, 2013)

Lol check the pics hon, txt doesnt do it justiiiiccee



			
				Ruffy said:
			
		

> sorry didn't read that correct . thanks to god bud, I figured soil lol


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 15, 2013)

This is only my third grow and first time with BD. We cloned em off a plant that was in our friends infirmary so I'm not really sure about the other phenos. Googlin nao 

All I know is, the pheno thats goin right now, is gonna be dank :hubba:



			
				7greeneyes said:
			
		

> hey fdcaf.:ciao:
> 
> any particular pheno i have to keep my eyes out for on the Blue Dream?


----------



## chazmaine420 (Sep 16, 2013)

WOW! what a great set up. How many plants are in that?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 18, 2013)

effdecaf said:
			
		

> This is only my third grow and first time with BD. We cloned em off a plant that was in our friends infirmary so I'm not really sure about the other phenos. Googlin nao
> 
> All I know is, the pheno thats goin right now, is gonna be dank :hubba:



thanks fdecaf


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 20, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> thanks fdecaf



I'll try to take some close ups of the leaves and stuff, but I read a few reviews and it's def one of the three phenotypes I read about. Just characteristic of the skinny leaves and the crystal:hubba: production. 

This is uhm... Week four:giggle:? I forget because we're selectively trimming some near finished GSC off the mother. It's starting to get botrytis cinerea (gray mold).

:icon_smile:


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 20, 2013)

_Nutes are *Add-Back* from day 1_ w/ _NO pH creep_ing using Aqua Flora A&B, PK 13/14 full strength. Pulled all training strings. Lots of Gold Range Silica & quartz crystal powder. Drinking 28-32 GALLONS H2o/week. Probably 5-10gals are evap... 24"-32" solid on all 19 plants. Week four in the sun after 10 days under 600 watts. Added a DIY trellis, $30 to make it (pvc, wire, cement, etc) w/ option to make it any size for other applications. Started selectively trimming small branches/buds to force colas production. Took 20 clones so far this week... Found a mantis...


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 20, 2013)

Heres some close ups of the mothers in case the phenotypes can be determined or whatnot.

1- bd
2,3 - gsc


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 20, 2013)

32 days from day of cutting, in the tower garden.

Not the canopy/main colas...

1 - blue dream
2 - gsc


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 20, 2013)

blue dream mother. couldn't resist.

Have to add, this is a team effort, couldn't have done this without my loving partner <3 hehe


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 20, 2013)

Can't resist again.. I LOVE CRYSTALS.......


----------



## crazdad777 (Sep 20, 2013)

looks yummy keep up the good work :}


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 27, 2013)

weekly updates


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2013)

very nice :joint:


----------



## Growdude (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow I wish I could grow huge outdoor plants like these.

Great Job.


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey just saw your post, theres 19 plants in this thing, there was one heirloom tomato but I cloned it at the wrong spot and just had a giant leaf growing hella roots and getting dark as hell for two months. Was kinda funny actually. lol



			
				chazmaine420 said:
			
		

> WOW! what a great set up. How many plants are in that?


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 28, 2013)

Why thank you :heart: :heart: :48:. Good luck on your BD's when they get going  


			
				7greeneyes said:
			
		

> very nice :joint:



:heart: thanks!! They are about 3 feet in some areas and starting to really fatten up. Really if you have height 6-6.5' of clearance in a 4.5'x4.5' footprint you could get away with these... They are cheap, and don't take much nutes! 



			
				Growdude said:
			
		

> Wow I wish I could grow huge outdoor plants like these.
> 
> Great Job.


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2013)

That setup rocks. Ever run it indoors?  Little baked so sorry if you mentioned it already.  I wouldn't mind running something like that.  Nice job.


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 5, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> That setup rocks. Ever run it indoors?  Little baked so sorry if you mentioned it already.  I wouldn't mind running something like that.  Nice job.



We ran it indoors for ten days but planning a space for it seems out of our reach right now...

Heres some weekly updates for anyone interested 

Topped it off with the last of the aqua flora nutes. Flushing is set for next week for about two weeks of just water, some sugar maybe, and silica for sure. Cutting PK next week too.

Will update with a canopy pic.


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 5, 2013)

El canopy


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's another weekly update. Haven't been around the forums much but thought I'd keep updating this log till harvest for those interested 

Flushed the res out, going to harvest a bout two weeks out. Any advice for a finisher? Got a 5 day window in which to add something and would appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks & enjoy.


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 12, 2013)

A few more dense budshots. The silica, quartz, and pk really fattened them up nice and dense omgorsh. The 2" wide buds barely give under pressure. Never seen buds this dense up close. It's mind blowing!  

:icon_smile:


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 19, 2013)

Water for another week.

Roots not clogging = 6 days.

Trichromes = cloudy on those huge ol' meatballs!

Girls are happy


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 26, 2013)

:icon_smile: 

:holysheep: 

:giggle:​
There's two of girl scout and one of blue dream. About to take some clones for the next wave of blue dream, and we might have some acid clones survive an algea outbreak. 

Enjoy!


----------



## that_girl (Oct 29, 2013)

:holysheep: is right!!! they r un***believable :icon_smile:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 30, 2013)

just a question for yah  effdecaf, looks as if you got something living in the root system there, lots and lots of little black dots in the roots, you have an aphid problem?

amazing buds from that tower garden, that thing is pretty damn cool,


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks! Sunakard2k yeah when we opened her up we noticed some aphids/mites in the roots. We didn't do any flushes till the end where we flushed with ice water. We were also 'adding-back' which contributed to diminished root health. 

The lower row only got about 2-3 oz, the second row 1-2 oz per plant, the third row is solid 3 per plant, and we've yet to see the top few rows... These were in partial shade with mostly late sun, 40% only received half the light they should have...

This is my second attempt, and I've always wanted to do OD HYDRO, and this was greatly rewarding.

Between nutes and the initial investment, the whole thing cost just under $630. For an 'out-of-the-box' ENTIRE hydro solution [minus sun, water, clones] this is really a great invention 


Thanks for checking it out everyone, I'll post a few pics in a couple of days.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 30, 2013)

bummer to hear that, doesnt look like they did much, all your bud pics look amazing... a possible idea to fix that sun issue, big lazy susin, lol something low profile you can put that tower on and do a quarter turn a day or every couple of days. might help everything get even sun instead of being stuck on a shady im assuming north side. just a thought, like i said looks amazing!!!
wow and for around 600 bucks thats not a bad price for something that size.

again sorry to hear you had root mites/aphids, i am happy i was right and was able to distinguish them from the pics, again bad it happed to you but always good to see picture evidence, especialy for us still somewhat new growers. good to see so we can easly identify if we have similar issues.

gratz again on the harvest what was your final wet and/or dry weigh in if you have gotten that far.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2013)

What is your solution Temps?I know running a DWC with high solution temps will cause problems,,and your roots will not stay white and healthy.


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 30, 2013)

I can post a pic of the dead horde close up if you'd like but you were spot on ... Some of the smaller lower row had them growing on the bottom clumps. Just tossed those minor infringements hehe.

The temps were not really recorded. When they started purplin from finishing, we started flushing and dumping ice into the rez every night. This really aided things!

Nutes were: Aqua Flora A & B, add back. Gold Range silica && quartz crystal powder. Pk 13/14 was added in last 3-4 weeks of flowering. Foliar: tobacco & spinosad.

Next summer run we'll be keeping temps and TDS data. pH was stable 5.8

They drank at least 60 gallons a week near the end! 

I am not affiliated in any way with this company, but its 47$ financed for 10 or 12 months I forgot. Shipping. Then you got nutes on top of that. We made the frame/screen for 20 ish...

The thing comes with vegging nutes and a rockwool seed starter kit. Hell, in a year we're going to get at least three harvests, and if it is anything more than a #, it's well worth it. Looks like were going to get way more than that.

As far as the lazy susan type thing, we decided that it was too much work for the output, though the results would sure be impressive.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 31, 2013)

Great job man!  Enjoy it!!!


----------



## effdecaf (Nov 1, 2013)

Here's a random bud pic from the Blue Dream pile. Some ugglets were about 3-4 grams after trimming, but most are small or 1-2 gram clumps. Here's also a close up of the disgusting rootzone. Some of the techniques used here are not up to par with optimal, but none-the-less the yield was excellent and the result super-b! Speaking of yield, its 12x2 o-z and speaking of b-*HO* there's 7 gra (from 0.5-1.0 t ashnugs hay!) and the b-*BAGS* are gearin' to process enough for nearly a finished o of that type (of all micro-ons)! After all is said and done this *ho-bag* is going to the spa!! OMG!

Next time the precautions listed in the pic will be taken, aggressive training, pruning, & _more dedication to root-zone health_. Also want to experiment with massively supplementing via foliar auto misting. There's also adding the CO2 element with starting a king oyster patch around the bottom ring and top cap. There's sufficient shade, FAE, and moisture to keep some light edible mycellium growing for the CO2 benefit and the dinner delicacies... Pipe dreams. Speaking of pipes brb.

Thanks for checkin' in and have a great weekend. Will probably be in a hole for a day, my other is already having clipping sickness... LOL! 

Also if anyone hasn't read cannatalkDOTcom/. A lot of what I read in the hydro companies promotions, online research, and hearsay gets digested and represented in concise and well thought out articles. There isn't the flash of its and uds on every page, and the ad's are minimal (thought they are all probably for canna products - I gloss over ads usually...). I only suggest this mag cause it's helped me in the 4 issues I got for free from the local shop. Online they have all of every magazine up to the current one. I highly suggest starting from the latest one and working your way back. Like I said I don't work for this company, but I loved using their nutes,_ for the first time_, and would recommend the mag and the nutes.

This is my second hydro attempt and compared to RDWC this was more rewarding (prolly cause it was new and shiny)


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 2, 2013)

I could only imagine the spears on those things if you had run a chiller and kept the water cool. It looks like you did great either way. Props for pulling off a harvest cuz outdoor like that (at least in my area) is tuff!


yall gunna run a few more of them and cool the water? I would love to see that


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 10, 2016)

trillions of atoms said:


> Great job man!  Enjoy it!!!


:bump::giggle:


----------

